# Two temp senders



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I have idiot lights in my 72. I will run the stock blade type sender in the head where it should be. I also want to set up a set of gauges. So, is the best place to put the button style sender for a gauge in the intake? I assume I don't need that for the purge valve if I don't want to plumb that, even if I use the evaporator canister for emissions?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a flat spot on the driver's side of the manifold next to where the thermostat goes.
That spot can be drilled and tapped with a 1/2 in. pipe tap for the gauge sender.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

